# Fast Heat - Electric?



## ParisTNDude (Oct 7, 2013)

I'm going to have to take notice the next time it's pretty cold outside. I read that somwhere early in my Cruze experience and meant to research that more thoroughly. I'm going to watch this thread for an answer from the experts.


----------



## vwgtiglx (Jun 13, 2013)

If you turn your Heater Control to Max (full rotation) you will get instant heat via the help of the electric auxiliary heater.


----------



## spacedout (Dec 7, 2010)

vwgtiglx said:


> If you turn your Heater Control to Max (full rotation) you will get instant heat via the help of the electric auxiliary heater.



...and that diesel only feature should be added to all cruzes! Like if you agree.


----------



## jblackburn (Apr 14, 2012)

vwgtiglx said:


> If you turn your Heater Control to Max (full rotation) you will get instant heat via the help of the electric auxiliary heater.


Yep - like VW TDIs, the Cruze Diesel uses an aux. electric heater until the engine reaches operating temp.

Diesel engines tend to warm up very slowly since they generate less waste heat than gasoline engines.

I really wish the 1.4T models had this - the small engines warm up extremely slowly in cold temps.


----------



## Merc6 (Jun 8, 2013)

jblackburn said:


> Yep - like VW TDIs, the Cruze Diesel uses an aux. electric heater until the engine reaches operating temp.
> 
> Diesel engines tend to warm up very slowly since they generate less waste heat than gasoline engines.
> 
> I really wish the 1.4T models had this - the small engines warm up extremely slowly in cold temps.


I put about 15 miles on the car by the time I get comfort heating and maybe 6 before windows start to defrost better.


----------



## diesel (Jun 8, 2013)

Does anybody know where this heater is and how many watts/what type it is?


----------



## jblackburn (Apr 14, 2012)

Merc6 said:


> I put about 15 miles on the car by the time I get comfort heating and maybe 6 before windows start to defrost better.


Solution: don't run the heater until the gauge reaches the 1/4 mark.The [1.4] Cruze will warm up within 5 minutes in cold weather if the heater is kept off and you're not idling at stoplights, just driving the car. Then, keep the fan speed on 2-3 instead of full blast.At that point, it will be able to maintain 160F or greater in the engine coolant, and you'll get nice and warm in a few minutes. Running the heater before it's warmed up just saps away all the heat.


----------



## brian v (Dec 25, 2011)

Oh that is why the charge 28000.00 $$ for one .


----------



## vwgtiglx (Jun 13, 2013)

diesel said:


> Does anybody know where this heater is and how many watts/what type it is?


Maybe we'll all find out if someone here buys the Helm Service Manual on the 2014 Cruze Diesel due to come out this week.


----------



## diesel (Jun 8, 2013)

spacedout said:


> ...and that diesel only feature should be added to all cruzes! Like if you agree.


Actually I unliked this because I want everybody to buy a diesel


----------



## brian v (Dec 25, 2011)

That is just too cool !


----------



## ParisTNDude (Oct 7, 2013)

I did it this morning and was feeling heat within a minute...that's an amazing feature, even in Tennessee!!!


----------



## diesel (Jun 8, 2013)

Yeah I checked again this morning and pretty much as soon as I started the car, it was blowing heat.


----------



## Nellie (Oct 27, 2013)

just one more reason why people need to buy the DIESEL!!


----------



## Merc6 (Jun 8, 2013)

Nellie said:


> just one more reason why people need to buy the DIESEL!!


The diesel being priced as a 2LTZ and auto only is my reasons. I haven't driven the Asin tranny so I can't lump it into the same as the gas auto tranny group. 


Sent from AutoGuide.com App


----------



## VtTD (Nov 5, 2013)

Heat kicks in very quickly when I start the car up. It has to be some aux heater. On that note.. been driving this commonly in the 20s and 30s in the mornings since I got it. If I have the temp much above halfway and above 2 (fan speed), it'll get too warm. Excellent heater. Almost to a flaw it's so warm.


----------



## Merc6 (Jun 8, 2013)

VtTD said:


> Heat kicks in very quickly when I start the car up. It has to be some aux heater. On that note.. been driving this commonly in the 20s and 30s in the mornings since I got it. If I have the temp much above halfway and above 2 (fan speed), it'll get too warm. Excellent heater. Almost to a flaw it's so warm.


That has to be a nice charging system to take the resistance of electric heat on a cold car. What was the CCA on the diesel batteries again? 


Sent from AutoGuide.com App


----------



## VtTD (Nov 5, 2013)

I believe 800?


----------



## revjpeterson (Oct 2, 2013)

Yes. 800 cca is correct.

Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


----------



## jblackburn (Apr 14, 2012)

Also, a 140 (!) amp alternator.

That's huge for a small car.


----------



## Nellie (Oct 27, 2013)

thats y u buy diesel, with that u can jump start med-class trucks lol
the 86 ford f250 gasser came with a 85 amp alt

i agree gm shouldve offered a stick, but look at their duramax sales. almost no one buys the stick. to my knowledge i dont think they even offer it anymore. the cruze TD is different-much more sporty. a 6spd stick wouldve been a nice option just for those folks like me that like running thru the gears on my own


----------



## jblackburn (Apr 14, 2012)

Nellie said:


> thats y u buy diesel, with that u can jump start med-class trucks lol
> the 86 ford f250 gasser came with a 85 amp alt
> 
> i agree gm shouldve offered a stick, but look at their duramax sales. almost no one buys the stick. to my knowledge i dont think they even offer it anymore. the cruze TD is different-much more sporty. a 6spd stick wouldve been a nice option just for those folks like me that like running thru the gears on my own


Hmm, actually, regular Cruze is 130 amps. 438 CCA battery because the 1.4 needs almost nothing to turn over.

Cars didn't used to need much electricity to run - the electrical systems were very, very simple. My mom's 1974 BMW has a 35 amp alternator - about all that runs off it is the lights, blower motor, and radio. Everything else (even the fuel pump) is mechanical.

Nowadays, you've got distributorless ignition systems, electronic throttles, heated seats, etc...


----------

